# Nissan R35 GTR Photoshoot! (^_^)



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

One of my friends, Oliver Bentley, on another forum I'm on just did a photoshoot with the new R35 GTR. 

All he said was: "Figured you'd appreciate these shots I took of the GT-R. Had it for a day, ridiculous power. Enjoy."









































































He is Oliver Bentley and his website is:

OB-PHOTO.COM

He took pix of my car a while back, but his shots of the new GTR is awesome! 

Enjoy!

-john / speedraver


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

WOOOOOOOW!!!very nice!!!.....mountains ...beautiful!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

those pictures are amazing!
i love photos 1 and 6, well tbh they are all wow just wow. if only he wasnt in California!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

omg i cant get over them
agree mountains!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Great photos.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep, damn fine photos there. 
Quite an impressive gallery too:thumbsup:


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

excellent quality photos before i even get onto the car.....

any idea what type of camera he used??

GTR looks -pretty striking in red.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

the colours in the pictures are soo rich/bold they almost make the car look photoshopped


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Glorious pictures.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Godzilla-RR (Apr 18, 2008)

that GTR looks so amazing! splendid picture mate, the new GTR is becoming ever so IRRESISTABLE:bawling: its a dream really.
nice pics mate.


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome indeed!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

supracat said:


> excellent quality photos before i even get onto the car.....
> 
> any idea what type of camera he used??
> 
> GTR looks -pretty striking in red.


the camera make a small part to those good pictures. important is the angle, lenses, light, background and last but not least the skills

cheers


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

What a beautiful view! Thanks!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

all i can say is WOW! lovely car and pics


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

And now I want a red one.

Wonder if he has any of those in Wallpaper sizes...


----------

